# 2010 Tightspot Quivers



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

These are quality quivers. I got mine in last week and could not be happier with it. I looked at all the quivers on the market and this one was hands down the choice for me. If you're going to buy a top end bow with top end sights, rest and arrows, do yourself a favor and get a top end quiver to complete the setup. The greatest thing about this quiver is that it actually becomes part of the bow, not some clumsy addition hanging off the side. I really can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Hock. It is true, once you try a tightspot all other quivers almost seem like gimmicks. The tightspot is literally the only quiver that will actually help your bow not hurt it.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I really didn't think that quiver could get any better! Way to go Joe.

Bump for an incredible product and fantastic customer service.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see the new quiver!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice! Glad to see TS is looking for ways to improve all the time. It appears as if a great quiver has actually gotten better. :thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

There is not much more that they could have improved on but they did improve them. There is no other quiver that compares to the tightspot.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

What new camo options do they have available?


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow those look sweet! Would love to get my hands on one. WOuld work perfect for some of my hunting situations.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

great product and a great company to deal with as well


----------



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

Yichi said:


> What new camo options do they have available?


Realtree APG HD, Lost Camo & Matte Black for now, not sure if they will offer any new options for 2010.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yichi said:


> What new camo options do they have available?


Hock stated this.



Hock said:


> Realtree APG HD, Lost Camo & Matte Black for now, not sure if they will offer any new options for 2010.


No new additions except the camo quivers are now available with black anodized parts as well as the brown.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Another bump for a quiver that actually takes noise and vibration out of your bow not add it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lets bring this one back up.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Me and a friend just got one of the first recurve tightspot harvests last night. Yes these quivers work awesome on bows like the hoyt dorado and gamemaster and any other bow that is tapped for a sight.


----------



## buckwest1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sneak,

You will have to get that photo with the recurve and put it up for all to see. More and more traditional guys are trying them out and liking them.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

buckwest1 said:


> Sneak,
> 
> You will have to get that photo with the recurve and put it up for all to see. More and more traditional guys are trying them out and liking them.



When i get my hands on the picture i will get it uploaded.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> Thanks Hock. It is true, once you try a tightspot all other quivers almost seem like gimmicks. The tightspot is literally the only quiver that will actually help your bow not hurt it.


This is completely true. I'll never use another quiver. Yes, it's more money, but this is one of those "you get what you pay for" situations.


----------



## monkeywrencher (Aug 16, 2009)

Does the new TS fit a Sword Centurian?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

monkeywrencher said:


> Does the new TS fit a Sword Centurian?


Im not sure. Is the centurian an adjustable sight or a fixed sight? If its fixed there should be no problem if its a slider i will do some research and see if it will fit.


----------



## monkeywrencher (Aug 16, 2009)

It's a slider, I'm not sure if the 09's fit either. Any info would be great..:darkbeer:


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

monkeywrencher said:


> Does the new TS fit a Sword Centurian?


I am about 99% sure that the TS quiver will not work with the sword centurion , but I've been wrong before. I just ordered the new black gold ascent(single pin sight ) and am confident it will work on that slider.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> I am about 99% sure that the TS quiver will not work with the sword centurion , but I've been wrong before. I just ordered the new black gold ascent(single pin sight ) and am confident it will work on that slider.


I am shooting a prototype ascent and they work awesome with this sight. Not to mention the sight is one of the nicest adjustable sights i have shot to day(with the exception of my sureloc supreme and trubal ax3000 which both would suck for hunting purposes)


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

another bump for an awesome quiver.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

*Custom Color Tight Spot Quiver*

Now you can get Tight Spot quivers in multiple colors. We here at pimpmybow.com have been working with Joe so you can get your quiver in gray, silver, gold, green, blue, purple, pink, red and orange. Here is a sample of green.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know this quiver is designed to be kept on the bow, but I wish it had a quick disconnect as I prefer to take my quiver off in the tree and it appears to be extremely well made, which most detachables are not.


----------



## pimpmybow (May 10, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> I know this quiver is designed to be kept on the bow, but I wish it had a quick disconnect as I prefer to take my quiver off in the tree and it appears to be extremely well made, which most detachables are not.


Longbow,

The Tight Spot quiver DOES have a quick disconnect. It is honestly one of the easiest to use as well. No need to twist the quiver off. Simply lift the lever and slide the quiver away from the bow. And it's really quiet too!

Rick


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

pimpmybow said:


> Longbow,
> 
> The Tight Spot quiver DOES have a quick disconnect. It is honestly one of the easiest to use as well. No need to twist the quiver off. Simply lift the lever and slide the quiver away from the bow. And it's really quiet too!
> 
> Rick


That is good to know. How can you attach it to a tree then? It would be nice if they made a bracket mount that attached to the tree.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> That is good to know. How can you attach it to a tree then? It would be nice if they made a bracket mount that attached to the tree.


It is possible to purchase extra mounting brackets and you could screw the extra mounting bracket into a tree and attach the quiver. There have been a few who have pm'ed me and asked Joe about this and once they get the quiver they find out that it actually makes the bow quieter with less vibration and with how well it balances they actually end up leaving the quiver on.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

When will the new model be available? I'd like to try one and hope its everything i have heard it is.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> When will the new model be available? I'd like to try one and hope its everything i have heard it is.


I am not 100% sure when the new models will be available. I am guessing mid january. I think they are taking orders now for the new ones and im sure they will be shipping first come first serve on the orders.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lets bring this one back up for the night.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

More info need on quiver.


----------



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

pimpmybow said:


> Now you can get Tight Spot quivers in multiple colors. We here at pimpmybow.com have been working with Joe so you can get your quiver in gray, silver, gold, green, blue, purple, pink, red and orange. Here is a sample of green.


The custom colors look great! Really adds a nice touch.


----------



## buckwest1 (Dec 13, 2008)

redman said:


> More info need on quiver.


You can find more info on the website. www.tightspotquiver.com


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

redman said:


> More info need on quiver.


And if you have any particular questions feel free to ask.


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

First of this is not meant to bash the tightspot quiver. I'm really iterested in it but can somone explain the advantages over the alpine sof lock for a third of the price. The soft lock is the only quiver i've ever had that does everything i want a quiver to do and its cheap. The only mechanicals i ever had a problem with in the softlock was the rage and i didnt care for them anyway so that was okay. I'm getting reeady to order and set up a blackout alphaburner and amd picking accessories wisely. so far what i have chosen: b-stinger stabilizer 8 ich 11 oz with quick disconnect, sdp wrapped spot hog sight,was going with the softlock but am very interested in the tight spot quiver, still up in th air over rest and hand m custom strings. thanks for the info


----------



## SharpEnd (Dec 4, 2009)

The Tight Spot looks fantastic, but I, too, am looking at single-pin slider sights (Sword Centurion) and the quiver looks to be incompatible with most of them. It is unfortunate. The only workable slider that I've read about is the Black Gold, but it isn't the right choice for me. What to do? The Soft-Loc may be the way to go, although it is nowhere near the Tight Spot in function.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bowhunterksb said:


> First of this is not meant to bash the tightspot quiver. I'm really iterested in it but can somone explain the advantages over the alpine sof lock for a third of the price. The soft lock is the only quiver i've ever had that does everything i want a quiver to do and its cheap. The only mechanicals i ever had a problem with in the softlock was the rage and i didnt care for them anyway so that was okay. I'm getting reeady to order and set up a blackout alphaburner and amd picking accessories wisely. so far what i have chosen: b-stinger stabilizer 8 ich 11 oz with quick disconnect, sdp wrapped spot hog sight,was going with the softlock but am very interested in the tight spot quiver, still up in th air over rest and hand m custom strings. thanks for the info


Well i was once just like you and the softloc was by far my favorite quiver for the money. It was quiet easy on easy off and held the arrows well with the double gripper. It did everything i wanted from a quiver and for only about $50. Now what i did not like about it is that if you where stalking and caught it on something the rubber can make the quiver fall off. It also changed my POI and balance of my bow quite a bit because it sits so far away from the bow. I always took it off which was easy because i could just grab it and rip it off if i was in a big hurry. I also switched from a larger arrow such as goldtips and easton epics to axis and ACC Pro hunters in the past few years and that let to problems with the grippers holding my arrows. The quiver was also cheap, it just looked cheap and did not like the plastic pieces. I shoot high end equipment and when i have a $1200 plus bow setup this plastic quiver kinda seemed cheap compared to the rest of my equipment. But the function was good and no other quiver did anything else as far as performance better...Until the tightspot came out. With the tightspot it is made of machined T6061 aluminum, wrapped carbon fiber rods, space age platic hood that is virtually indestructable. The quiver is fully adjustable in both its position and the arrow grippers so there is no worry about your arrows falling out or the gripper coming loose. The mounting block is a solid machined piece with a lever for a locking mechanism which guarantees that the quiver will never ever ever fall off while stocking. Because this quiver fits so close to the bow it does not change the side to side balance of your bow so bow torque with the quiver on is virtually eliminated. On most bows you can tip the quiver and move it up and down to find a perfect balance for your bow. In very few circumstances, usually when there is no stabilizer, the bow may rock backwards a little bit because the weight is directly off the back of the quiver. With a stabilizer this quiver almost acts like a counter balance much like a vbar setup that many target archers use. My groups out at longer ranges are actually better with my quiver on. As far as cosmetics this quiver looks way better with the quality materials. This quiver is more than just a quiver it has become an accessory to my bow not just something that holds my arrows on my bow while i hunt. My quiver actually took the last little vibration out of my bow and took a little noise out of it. Try one out for yourself and like i have stated before, I have yet to have someone try the quiver and not like it when it was setup correctly. Many have set the quiver up and did not move it in and adjust it and then they did not see much of a difference but when they set it up to perform like it should and how the directions tell you to they absolutely love it and say that they will never shoot another quiver again. Not to mention this quiver is built 100% in the U.S. which is a big thing for me.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

mls64 said:


> The Tight Spot looks fantastic, but I, too, am looking at single-pin slider sights (Sword Centurion) and the quiver looks to be incompatible with most of them. It is unfortunate. The only workable slider that I've read about is the Black Gold, but it isn't the right choice for me. What to do? The Soft-Loc may be the way to go, although it is nowhere near the Tight Spot in function.


The quiver does not work very well with most slider type sights. This is because it sits too close and off to the back of the bow which gets into the way of the adjustment lever on most sights. The new sight from black gold that adjust on the front with a dial called the ascent or the spott hogg works really well. Myself, having used both types of adjustable sights, like the front adjustment better especially on the ascent, because it is simple, reliable, and very accurate. It just seems to make more sense for a hunting sight and you don't have to limit yourself on your quiver selection. With the rear adjustable sights the quivers like the Softloc just sit so far away from the bow it almost makes the bow uncomfortable to shoot with the quiver on. With the tightspot i don't have to take the quiver off and it still shoots, balances, and performs just as well if not better than with the quiver off.


----------



## SharpEnd (Dec 4, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> The quiver does not work very well with most slider type sights. This is because it sits too close and off to the back of the bow which gets into the way of the adjustment lever on most sights. The new sight from black gold that adjust on the front with a dial called the ascent or the spott hogg works really well. Myself, having used both types of adjustable sights, like the front adjustment better especially on the ascent, because it is simple, reliable, and very accurate. It just seems to make more sense for a hunting sight and you don't have to limit yourself on your quiver selection. With the rear adjustable sights the quivers like the Softloc just sit so far away from the bow it almost makes the bow uncomfortable to shoot with the quiver on. With the tightspot i don't have to take the quiver off and it still shoots, balances, and performs just as well if not better than with the quiver off.


Thanks for the informative reply. I've been reading a lot about this style of sight, and in order to use a single pin "slider" it looks like the two best (and maybe only) choices are the Black Gold and the Tommy Hogg.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

mls64 said:


> Thanks for the informative reply. I've been reading a lot about this style of sight, and in order to use a single pin "slider" it looks like the two best (and maybe only) choices are the Black Gold and the Tommy Hogg.


Not a problem. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quivers are shipping on monday as far as i hear. Get your orders in they are going to start moving in a hurry.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## bigmiah22 (Jul 4, 2009)

not to steal the tread but it looks like you have too much cam lean on that bottom picture of the top cam


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bigmiah22 said:


> not to steal the tread but it looks like you have too much cam lean on that bottom picture of the top cam


I just checked it and it is almost perfect. 18" up the bow my arrow is off about 1/16". Tunes perfectly down center shot and shoots lights out. Thanks for having me check it out though.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

How well do these quivers hold the arrows ? It looks to me like they have just 1 arrow gripper. I normally shoot mechanical heads and just wondered how they worked with them before laying down my money.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

skinner2 said:


> How well do these quivers hold the arrows ? It looks to me like they have just 1 arrow gripper. I normally shoot mechanical heads and just wondered how they worked with them before laying down my money.


You can adjust the tension on the arrow gripper to hold the arrow very tight so I wouldnt think there would be an issue with it.


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

skinner2 said:


> How well do these quivers hold the arrows ? It looks to me like they have just 1 arrow gripper. I normally shoot mechanical heads and just wondered how they worked with them before laying down my money.


They are adjustable to the size of your arrow. I shoot rage 2 blades and they work flawlessly so you'll have no problem with mechanicals. I don't think you would be dissapointed in anyway after purchasing one. Hands down the best quiver I have ever owned.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> How well do these quivers hold the arrows ? It looks to me like they have just 1 arrow gripper. I normally shoot mechanical heads and just wondered how they worked with them before laying down my money.


Exactly what others have said. The gripping capability of the adjustable gripper holds arrow with 4 times more tension than that of an alpine softloc with the dual gripper. This is with a normal gripper setup not an extremely tight setup.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

New quivers are shipping and you better get your order in before the ATA show because after the ATA there is a good chance they will be backordered a bit.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

those of you attending ATA check out the quivers while your down there.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> those of you attending ATA check out the quivers while your down there.




I will be stopping by the booth to say hi!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey sneak1413, will the new style foam fit in last years quiver hood and can I get just the new "bumper" on the rod to replace the silicon sleeve from last year?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

possibly interested in one of these. Are they available from any shop or do they have dealers for them?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Hey sneak1413, will the new style foam fit in last years quiver hood and can I get just the new "bumper" on the rod to replace the silicon sleeve from last year?


You can get the new foam but you have to cut the rod and redo the epoxy for the gripper base to put on the new bumper.



skinner2 said:


> possibly interested in one of these. Are they available from any shop or do they have dealers for them?


Any dealer can order the quiver. There are many dealers across the country but not every shop will have one for the company is only 1 year old. I know Joe gets a few new dealers each week and the company is really starting to catch on. Once people actually put one on their bow and see that it isn't just another high end quiver(especially shop owners and techs) the tightspot usually becomes a big hit in the area.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Another bump for an awesome quiver!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## hopalongcassidy (Jan 8, 2010)

Will the new tightspot quiver work with a Vaportrail Limbdriver rest? I have a Mission Eliminator II with a limbdriver rest and a blackgold flashpoint redzone hd sight. I would really like to get a tightspot if it would work with this setup...and if it doesn't, do you have any other recommendations for quivers?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for a awesome quiver!


----------



## destroyer74 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do they make an atachment bracket so you can put it in the upper mounting hole and not on the back of the sight, like the arrow web quivers by mathews? I would love to try one of these but mounting the quiver to that upper hole is the only way to go, I hate brackets that attache to the sight:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

hopalongcassidy said:


> Will the new tightspot quiver work with a Vaportrail Limbdriver rest? I have a Mission Eliminator II with a limbdriver rest and a blackgold flashpoint redzone hd sight. I would really like to get a tightspot if it would work with this setup...and if it doesn't, do you have any other recommendations for quivers?


It will work just fine with a limbdriver rest.



destroyer74 said:


> Do they make an atachment bracket so you can put it in the upper mounting hole and not on the back of the sight, like the arrow web quivers by mathews? I would love to try one of these but mounting the quiver to that upper hole is the only way to go, I hate brackets that attache to the sight:wink:


They do not. The quiver was designed in a fashion so that it is longer and mounts in the center of the bow to balance the bow better. The problem with the T5 quiver is that the grippers are so short and there is way excessive arrow oscillation and vibration. This is why the quiver is so long and holds the arrows at each end. The engineering and design behind the tightspot took into account every possible complain about quivers of current design.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dumb question, but when ordering this quiver will i need a left hand or right hand? I hold the bow with my left and and shoot with my right...99% sure i need the RH model but i dont' wanna mess this up.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

drako38 said:


> Dumb question, but when ordering this quiver will i need a left hand or right hand? I hold the bow with my left and and shoot with my right...99% sure i need the RH model but i dont' wanna mess this up.


Yes a RH model.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ricksmathew said:


> Yes a RH model.


Thanks. Here's another bump.


----------



## WackN12pntS (Apr 21, 2009)

*ttt*

HEY MAN THAT QUIVER IS AWSOME LOOKING AND IT DOES BLEND RIGHT INTO THE BOW.....

ONE ISSUE I HAVE......
I CAN NOT SEE SPENDING 152+ FOR A QUIVER ITS A QUIVER....
HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MY SHOT PERFORMANCE, STEADYNESS----MAKES MY ARROW FLY BETTER---IT JUST HOLDS MY ARROWS FOR A WALK FROM CAMP TO THE STAND.....AND ONCE IN THE TREE ITS LAYING ON A BRANCH....
MY LAST NAME IS NOT MR.DEEP POCKETS, I CANT KEEP UP WITH EVERYTHING HIGH END...SORRY..

IF I COULD AFFORD ONE TRUST ME ID BE THE FIRST ON LINE ORDERING ONE FOR SURE...NO QUESTIONS....I JUST CANT DO IT RIGHT NOW....


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

WackN12pntS said:


> HEY MAN THAT QUIVER IS AWSOME LOOKING AND IT DOES BLEND RIGHT INTO THE BOW.....
> 
> ONE ISSUE I HAVE......
> I CAN NOT SEE SPENDING 152+ FOR A QUIVER ITS A QUIVER....
> ...


Most shops are only selling them for $130. They really do make your bow quiter and most people do actually shoot better with them on than off. Some do not see the benifit of spending the extra money but those to do spend it are very very very rare in finding it was not worth the extra money. Stay tuned to the tightspot threads i have heard a rumor that their might be a demo test quiver that might start floating around to a few AT members. You may be able to get on the list and try one to see the difference yourself.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT sounds like more and more new shops are ordering quivers everyday so there is bound to be a shop close to everyone somewhere.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

skinner2 said:


> When will the new model be available? I'd like to try one and hope its everything i have heard it is.


2010 models shipping every day hit me for the best tyd prices around :darkbeer:


----------



## showmehorns (Jan 17, 2010)

Is this something done by pimpmybow, or will they come from the dealer like this?




pimpmybow said:


> Now you can get Tight Spot quivers in multiple colors. We here at pimpmybow.com have been working with Joe so you can get your quiver in gray, silver, gold, green, blue, purple, pink, red and orange. Here is a sample of green.


----------



## IAkota (Dec 11, 2008)

How can I order the new foam for my Tight Spot?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

showmehorns said:


> Is this something done by pimpmybow, or will they come from the dealer like this?


This is something that pimpmybow does. Tightspot only offers them in black, black and camo, or OD and camo.



IAkota said:


> How can I order the new foam for my Tight Spot?


Just call Joe at Tightspot. The office number is 406-388-2546.


----------



## troutbum1982 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the warranty anything like they are on black gold sights??


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

troutbum1982 said:


> Is the warranty anything like they are on black gold sights??


They are pretty much the same warranty. I do not think Joe has had to fix one broken quiver yet since they came out last year.


----------



## geoffrey (Dec 18, 2007)

*Best quiver I have tried to date.*

Just bought a 2010 from Sean in the classifieds and it is the best quiver I have ever tried to date!:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

geoffrey said:


> Just bought a 2010 from Sean in the classifieds and it is the best quiver I have ever tried to date!:thumbs_up




Yes they are!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Those of you who cannot get your hands on one before buying one feel free to put your name on the 5 day test trial that tightspot is doing on this thread. Its a free trial of the quiver for about 5 days before you get to ship it to the next person in line. Check it out.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1131586


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*slider sight*

i shoot a sportsman's special with a vapor trail rest can i mount this on my bow and still be in tight let me know

thanks


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> i shoot a sportsman's special with a vapor trail rest can i mount this on my bow and still be in tight let me know
> 
> thanks


You can but you will have a very hard time moving your sight. The quiver will sit right on top of your adjustment knob. Moveable sights with the adjustment out from like the Blackgold Ascent, the Spot Hogg with the dial up front, or the CBE all work really well with this quiver along with every fixed pin sight i have seen.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

bigmiah22 said:


> not to steal the tread but it looks like you have too much cam lean on that bottom picture of the top cam


idealy cam lean is checked throuought the draw cycle and set to a happy medium preferably using a cable tuning aperatus like the tweeners by spothogg :darkbeer:and yes tight spot is the finest arrow carying implement on the planet :shade:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

mls64 said:


> The Tight Spot looks fantastic, but I, too, am looking at single-pin slider sights (Sword Centurion) and the quiver looks to be incompatible with most of them. It is unfortunate. The only workable slider that I've read about is the Black Gold, but it isn't the right choice for me. What to do? The Soft-Loc may be the way to go, although it is nowhere near the Tight Spot in function.


tommy hogg and hogfather by spothogg both work as well I use the hoggfather


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

bowhunterksb said:


> First of this is not meant to bash the tightspot quiver. I'm really iterested in it but can somone explain the advantages over the alpine sof lock for a third of the price. The soft lock is the only quiver i've ever had that does everything i want a quiver to do and its cheap. The only mechanicals i ever had a problem with in the softlock was the rage and i didnt care for them anyway so that was okay. I'm getting reeady to order and set up a blackout alphaburner and amd picking accessories wisely. so far what i have chosen: b-stinger stabilizer 8 ich 11 oz with quick disconnect, sdp wrapped spot hog sight,was going with the softlock but am very interested in the tight spot quiver, still up in th air over rest and hand m custom strings. thanks for the info


the biggest advantage is you wont have to pick up your softlock off the ground every time you shoot or drag it through the brush , that was my biggest problem with the softlock


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

sean said:


> the biggest advantage is you wont have to pick up your softlock off the ground every time you shoot or drag it through the brush , that was my biggest problem with the softlock



Yea ... that was my experience ..

Has anybody tried the TS on a flex guard bow? I've got a Destroyer on order... I hope my TS will work on that bow too ..


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

stixshooter said:


> Yea ... that was my experience ..
> 
> Has anybody tried the TS on a flex guard bow? I've got a Destroyer on order... I hope my TS will work on that bow too ..


You should not have any problems. The flex gaurd does not flex very much but if it does flex too much you may have to make the rubber touch it very softly instead of pushing against it on the bumper.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is another bump for an awesome quiver.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Sneak,
I just bought a Tightspot this past weekend at the Missouri Deer Classic.
It was last years model, but it was marked down 50% and I could not pass up the deal.
My question is can I buy the new foam insert and the rubber "stopper" to upgrade this quiver to the new models?
Thanks.........and I LOVE this quiver!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

lc12 said:


> Hey Sneak,
> I just bought a Tightspot this past weekend at the Missouri Deer Classic.
> It was last years model, but it was marked down 50% and I could not pass up the deal.
> My question is can I buy the new foam insert and the rubber "stopper" to upgrade this quiver to the new models?
> Thanks.........and I LOVE this quiver!!!:darkbeer:


Yes you can. Just call Joe over at Tightspot. The number is 406-388-2546.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Harold1 said:


> sneak1413 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get the new foam but you have to cut the rod and redo the epoxy for the gripper base to put on the new bumper.
> ...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tightspot quivers has also become a new ArcheryTalk sponsor if you guys haven't noticed the banner at the top of your page every once in a while!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Would this quiver work with the HHA DS-XL5519 sight? Thanks in advance.


This is the sight i bought http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1155038



Again thanks.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> Tightspot quivers has also become a new ArcheryTalk sponsor if you guys haven't noticed the banner at the top of your page every once in a while!




I have noticed, way to go Joe!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> Would this quiver work with the HHA DS-XL5519 sight? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> This is the sight i bought http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1155038
> ...


It will mount to it but you will have a hard time adjusting the sight. One of the better ones to use with the quiver is the blackgold ascent or any other head that has the adjustment on the front of the sight and not the back.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> It will mount to it but you will have a hard time adjusting the sight. One of the better ones to use with the quiver is the blackgold ascent or any other head that has the adjustment on the front of the sight and not the back.


Ok, can i take this quiver off when i get to my stand? IF i can then thats all that matters. :becky:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Christopher67 said:


> Ok, can i take this quiver off when i get to my stand? IF i can then thats all that matters. :becky:


Yes you can take the quiver off by pulling the lever and sliding it off the dovetail. Many do not after getting the quiver adjusted to the bow to balance the bow better but those that still want to take it off can. Mine shoots and holds better especially out at the longer ranges with the quiver on and it does take some noise and vibration out of the bow.


----------

